# Motorola B150 bicycle radio



## petritl (May 29, 2013)

I like it a lot but is a little to rich for me.
Ebay item #130917812570

End time: Jun 3, 2013, 4:14:27 PM CDT


View item:
original 1939 Red Motorola B 150 Bicycle Radio - bike



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Anthemavm (May 29, 2013)

The can behind it also looks vintage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

